# Civil PE Exam Preparation Material For Sale



## civ_wre_nc (Jan 8, 2011)

Civil PE Exam Preparation Books for sale at a great price and perfect time to start preparing for the April 2011 exam:

Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual, 11th edition, Lindeburg

Asking Price- $40+shipping (Brand new condition)

Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam, 5th edition Lindeburg- goes with CERM 11th ed

Asking Price- $40+shipping (Brand new condition)

Civil PE Sample Examination-Second Edition (2004), Lindeburg

Asking Price- $40+shipping (Brand new condition)

Civil PE Sample Examination –First Edition (2000), Lindeburg

Asking Price- $40+shipping (Like new, some markings and highlighting)

NCEES Sample Questions&amp; Solutions-2nd edition (2008)- Asking Price- $30+shipping (Brand new condition)

NCEES Sample Questions&amp; Solutions-1st edition (2000)- Asking Price- $15+shipping (Like new, some markings and highlighting)

Civil PE Exam-Construction Module-Illustrated guide with sample questions and answers (Ruwan Rajapakse), 2nd edition -Asking Price- $40+shipping (Brand new condition)

Civil Six Minute Solutions Package Asking Price- $120 +shipping (Like new, some markings and highlighting)

Package includes:

•Water Resources

•Environmental

•Structural

•Geotechnical

•Transportation

If you don’t want the package, you can buy the six-minute solutions separately for:

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Structural Problems

Asking Price- $30+shipping

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Transportation Problems

Asking Price- $30+shipping

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Geotechnical Problems

Asking Price- $30+shipping

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Water Resources Problems

Asking Price- $20+shipping

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Environmental Problems

Asking Price- $20+shipping

IF you want to buy everything listed above as a package: Original Price-$599, Asking Price-$350+shipping

If you are in the Raleigh-Durham, NC area you can pick these up and save on shipping costs.

If interested, send me an email at : [email protected]


----------

